# try this whitting recipe



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

clean them whole- roll in house -autry seafood breader-fry- sprinkle with old bay or as my kids call it, fish magic!! hmmmmm......tasty!!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

had 'em like that a lot when i was a kid! forgot all about that, man, they were so good.


----------

